# Bareback shot w marble 19 paces



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> Nice!


Thanks Danny!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done! Tempts me to try it again ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Charles said:


> Very well done! Tempts me to try it again ...
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles! Give it a go !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

